# Which model is shipping?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

My Grandmother's SD DirecTivo downstairs is dying, and needs a replacement. I know they're going to send me an R15, which model is shipping though? I hope not the 100 because I'd like to use the RF remote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All three.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Any plans to officially enable RF capability on the R15?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> Any plans to officially enable RF capability on the R15?


There have always been plans to do it... but where it is in the process... I don't know.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

You need to take a trip down to Cali Earl and knock some sense into those programmer's lol
Seriously, though, I see NO reason why the R15 shouldn't be an exact copy of the HR20, without HD enabled obviously.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> You need to take a trip down to Cali Earl and knock some sense into those programmer's lol
> Seriously, though, I see NO reason why the R15 shouldn't be an exact copy of the HR20, without HD enabled obviously.


I agree. At some point there will have to be a successor to the R15 and I think that with the HR20-100 having the tuners off the motherboard, it would be easy to adapt the design to SD only. The only issue is, could you produce it as cheaply as the R15.


----------



## thptrek (Apr 2, 2007)

I just had my unit installed today and it is 300 unit.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I had two shipped to me last month and both are refurb -500s. Both are working just fine.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

M&M's 38;902040 said:


> You can add a RF antenna to the back of the R15 and use a RF remote with the code of the last 6 digits of your RID and it will work. You can also search to find a home made version of an RF antenna. This is not supported by DIRECTV yet but most of the advanced techs know about it.


Unless you have a -100 Model.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I got a -300 for my HSP account but the warehouse gave me -500s. So both of those are in the supply chain.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> You need to take a trip down to Cali Earl and knock some sense into those programmer's lol
> Seriously, though, I see NO reason why the R15 shouldn't be an exact copy of the HR20, without HD enabled obviously.


UH...because the R15 is cheaper.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

> Which model is shipping?


Any, and ALL of the ones that DO NOT work properly.:lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> Any, and ALL of the ones that DO NOT work properly.:lol:


I know. I'm not a fan of the R15's at all. But it's an SD DVR that needs to be replaced. I highly doubt they'll ship me an HR20 to replace it (But I certainly wouldn't object if they did lol).


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> I know. I'm not a fan of the R15's at all. But it's an SD DVR that needs to be replaced. I highly doubt they'll ship me an HR20 to replace it (But I certainly wouldn't object if they did lol).


No, I doubt they would make a mistake that big. But, if they happen to send you two of them...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Last fall they sent me a model of each that works fine.

I wish my life were so charmed in other ways...


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

kturcotte said:


> My Grandmother's SD DirecTivo downstairs is dying, and needs a replacement. I know they're going to send me an R15, which model is shipping though? I hope not the 100 because I'd like to use the RF remote.


I just had D* installed on Saturday and the model they installed is the R15-100. I guess thats what the installer had in stock?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

got the -500 installed in the master bedroom on Saturday, same as the one in the family room. 





interesting talking to the D* tech - initially he had "no comment" on the reliability of the HR20, later he said 1 out of 5 don't work out of the box, that it was a matter of D* sending the units out too soon. During the discussion, I stated that the R15 had seen few software upgrades, particularly when compared to the HR20. He thought the R15 was a good product and didn't need an upgrade. Company line? I stated my unhealthy desire for a HR20-100B, which he had not seen yet. He offered that the SWM should be released "soon". I'll be interested in that as my wife is unhappy that she doesn't have the same capabilities with the new R15 as the other R15 (which has two tuners connected).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

MikeR said:


> He offered that the SWM should be released "soon". I'll be interested in that as my wife is unhappy that she doesn't have the same capabilities with the new R15 as the other R15 (which has two tuners connected).


Is there some reason you did not want the extra RG6 run to properly connect the new R15? Normally the installer does this at no charge.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Is there some reason you did not want the extra RG6 run to properly connect the new R15? Normally the installer does this at no charge.


No reason. The tech implied it would cost extra (and would be "ugly")....and since I was hoping for a SWM and HR20 in the near future didn't push it.:blush:

Add to that - this was the 4th attempt to get the new R15 installed. Installer missed the other appointments, and was late to this one by 2 hours.....

Will they run the line when I upgrade another receiver? (When I change my H20 to a HR20.) Or can I have them reschedule to run the 2nd line now?

Edit: I called. They are sending another tech out to fix the job.


----------

